# Home visit



## tmsantillanes (Dec 15, 2009)

I billed a 99347 to Medicare and got a denial. I tried to rebill with a -25 modifier and then was suggested I use a -22. Neither of which I think apply. Can someone who bills home visits give me a suggestion on how and if this is payable by Palmetto/MCR?
Thanks


----------



## AuntJoyce (Dec 15, 2009)

*Home Visit*

I don't see where the -25 would work since the visit was all that occurred.  The -22 also does not seem appropriate.

Did you use Place of Service 12?  Sometimes we get into a rut with out location codes.

Hope this helps.

Joyce


----------



## Barbara A. Love (Dec 15, 2009)

*Home Visits*

Agree with Joyce, 99347 should pay, but it only pays in a place of service 12 (home).  You also need to put the home address on the claim and not the physicians office.


----------

